# Things I HATE most about Games Workshop



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is a list of things I very much dislike about gamesworkshop, hopefully some of the people who might read this are employees that can understand what I am talking about. I would like to hear some more input from other forum members as well. Some of the things posted here GWS cant do anything about it, but I hate whatever it is anyway.


This list goes from least concerned, to the most HATED :angry: things about GWS:

1: Most stores are too small. 

2: They play crappy back ground music most of the time. 

3: Most stores lack bathrooms, or they are too far from them. 

4: Employees assume you are a n00b if you walk in without stuff. 

5: Too many little kids play the games.

6: Employees bug you to sign up for tourneys or to buy stuff you don't want/need. 

7: Restricted conversations and subjects. (squats) .

8: Stores can get rather noisy, they should install sound absorbing insulation! 

9: Some stores get too hot.

10: Customers (and sometimes employees) have poor hygiene. Take a fucking shower and use deodorant BEFORE you show up people! 

11: Stores lack forgeworld/specialist models. 

12: Shipping takes too long.

13: The prices for everything are Insane! (Go Indie retailers!)

14: Shipping rates are insane! They practically DEMAND you to spend at least $100!


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> 6: Employees bug you to sign up for tourneys or to buy stuff you don't want/need.


i had this happen in the same store 3 times in a row, the staff would be like join this and i replied im only visting the town and theres no GW stores near where i live so signing up is pointless. same guy tried to get me to sign up every f****** day i walked in for a game and every day i told him the same thing. :ireful2:


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think I disagree on any particular point.
Employees shouldn't ooze or stink, and I have seen and smelled that.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

IMHO this is a pile of horsecrap that just serves to make people's moods on the subject. this topic isn't worth a thread. i have only 1 case of "gamer funk" in my store and he brings some form of deoderant. most of the employees are very kind and dont harp on me to buy, but they do occasionaly ask if i have signed up for a tourny. i dont have an issue with the guys asking what im going to buy next. i know you two, Galahad and probably many others have rather crappy GS's, and i sympathise. (the Glen Burnie BB isnt in the best neighborhood)but if you say this, new gamers will default to avoid their FLGS because of your'e stories. you guys have an extreme example. all the GW's i have been to had little problems, but nothing worth putting a thread up about. my point is, dont discourage all new gamers from going to GW by telling them horror stories that will just distance themselves from the hobby and quite possibly, lots of good times and friendships that i, personally, have gotten.

thank you for listening
Tim


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

to OP;

Don't you think you are being a little overly negative? Cmon, walking 10 yards to the bathroom really isn't that big of a deal, and most of the things you hate can be solved with having a little patience. 

Also, many things on your list have nothing to do with GW but you lump it on them. GW doesn't make stinky fans, nor is it their fault kids like the game. Everyone hates it when their favorite thing is saturated by stinky kids, but it isn't the fault of the producer. Stores being too small is just a matter of economics, and the same can be said of the air conditioning. 

Respectively, don't you think that many of these complains could be solved by just sucking it up a little?


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

To answer a couple things, read further:



Treewizard648 said:


> .....Some of the things posted here GWS cant do anything about it, but I hate whatever it is anyway........


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

How many stores in shopping malls have bathrooms, ask yourself that question, not attacking you but it's crazy saying that all GW stores need bathrooms when the Staff themselves don't have one there they have to walk the same distance to wherever you do and 90% of stores in malls don't have bathrooms because the complex it self has them.

Shipping where I'm from takes a while as we are quite a distance away and the fact of border security and checking for potential threats, we are stricter than the US so we have the right to complain about it.


FWorld models aren't there as some take up alot of space to build and are more for experienced players who are looking for a challenge model and painting wise and more expansion game wise, trying to sell 400-500 dollar models in a shop to young players is a bit of the hooks when they don't know the game and buy it and then realise they can't play it it normal games.

All stores I know have A/C in them they never get hot, music is just personal taste of the workers there, the guys at GW I know would let me bring in my own stuff if I disliked thiers.

Wlking in without stuff to a GW you haven't been to before and been assumed a New player is standard as they have no clue who you are yet, inroduce yourself to them first.


In AUS I do agree the prices here are far too expensive eg a box of 5 Wild Riders for Wood Elves is $85 because the men are metal over in the US they are $50 Us or about $70 AUS - $15 cheaper I would love to have them at that price.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> This list goes from least concerned, to the most HATED :angry: things about GWS:
> 
> 1: Most stores are too small.
> (yes, but i kind of like that. I just hate when they are all kids.)
> ...


I dont know what to say. Half of your arguments are problems that are just there and are kind of obvious. bathrooms, size, and other stuff like that. Little kids... the only people that like them really are the retailers, but its not unexpected due to the fact they need to sell all the shit thats expensive. But its like MOST times you have kids fighting with each other, taking everything serious, painting their models with gliter paint or just "lost chapter" color... (man ive seen some stuff), crying and not being good sports, can't even have an intelligent conversation with one... im just like... okay) Remember i said MOST. Bad hygiene isn't the big problem that bothers me though it really does piss me off sometimes, the thing is, is that it really does effect the integrity of the store. What kind of people do you acumilate in your store? If you start to have a trend people can't help but notice. As a cashier in two stores in illinois i have had some complaints from kids, as well as parents. But what can I do? Anyway, no use arguing if you can't fix it.
i don't think the creator of this thread was trying to prevent other people from going to the store. I think he was merely trying to add some points that would help the store as a whole. unfortunatly i dont know if any of these problems can or will be fixed. The thing is though i know that my store and a couple other stores have closed down. I dont know why, but if its because of problems like those above, then maybe they should be discussed. GW has created gone back to a surplus of great models and reinventing the game with new models and codexes so im sure that this will help.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Not as if I like the way GWs have gone downhill but you complain to much. A lot of your complaints are basically pointless. Stores in malls don't have their own bathrooms as a basic cause malls have bathrooms and if you are having trouble walking 50 or 60 meters to a bathroom go see a doctor cause you have SERIOUS health problems. Also the air conditioning things makes me wonder where you live and what you wear cause that could easily be your fault for not being able to take the heat if you live in a hot climate like Florida or for wearing clothes that are too warm.

Also if you don't like the kids or the dirty people don't go in except when you need to. I have been known to go in on off peak hours for better service and less people in general but I hate crowds in malls and my local GW is two cities away which is about an hour ride on the bus and train so if I go at a time like 6pm on a friday I get to be heavily crowded for 2 hours of travel then fight crowds at the mall and I hate that.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

If you hate GW so much, why not just don't go to the Hobby Centers? I find my hobby center to be quite fine, and if you don't like it, nobody's telling you to go there to suffer. You can always find a retailer store that can be more pleasing to you.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

1: Most stores are too small. 
It would be nice if they were bigger but there fine for now.

2: They play crappy back ground music most of the time. 
Don't find it that annoying.

3: Most stores lack bathrooms, or they are too far from them.
There in a mall what do you expect? 

4: Employees assume you are a n00b if you walk in without stuff. 
It depends the Employee.

5: Too many little kids play the games.
I agree and it's very annoying to!

6: Employees bug you to sign up for tourneys or to buy stuff you don't want/need. 
It's true but I don't find it annoying.

7: Restricted conversations and subjects. (squats) .
That is only true when the manger is around. When he is gone we talk about whatever we want.

8: Stores can get rather noisy, they should install sound absorbing insulation! 
Never had this problem before.

9: Some stores get too hot.
See my previous comment.

10: Customers (and sometimes employees) have poor hygiene. Take a fucking shower and use deodorant BEFORE you show up people!  
That's not the stores fault.

11: Stores lack forgeworld/specialist models. 
No comment.

12: Shipping takes too long.
I agree.

13: The prices for everything are Insane! (Go Indie retailers!)
Very true when you have an all metal army.

14: Shipping rates are insane! They practically DEMAND you to spend at least $100!
The store that I go to has no shipping rates.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

To answer why I hate some things, I wont go into detail about everything because most of the things I hate are self explanatory. 

Bathrooms: They're kind of nice to have around because I like to wash my hands/face constantly ESPECIALLY after handling money. 

Kids: Utterly useless, they are the fastest to get into the games and the fastest to get out, my younger brother was the only one out of his 40k friends to stay into the hobby as he entered high school, let alone 7th grade. 

Hygiene: I have only seen ONE employee that had the "gamers funk". 99.9% of the time its the customers. However I realize GWS has no control over this, that's why I am telling others. 

Music: I go to two GWS's and they play the same music OVER, AND OVER again. 

Forgeworld: Shipping to the U.S. is very expensive, they should offer a "site to store" option on FW but unfortunately it is uneconomical on their part. 

Restricted Conversations: I used squats as an example, I also meant other stuff such as GW economics and better tools and supplies.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> This is a list of things I very much dislike about gamesworkshop, hopefully some of the people who might read this are employees that can understand what I am talking about. I would like to hear some more input from other forum members as well. Some of the things posted here GWS cant do anything about it, but I hate whatever it is anyway.
> 
> 
> This list goes from least concerned, to the most HATED :angry: things about GWS:
> ...


Ok, so you have a bad visit. GW owns the store, but you can't expect them to watch EVERY store they own and make it the best place in the world. So here is a brake down.

1. Some areas are to small and don't have a large enough gaming population to support a large store. Or they just can't get a permit for a larger store.

2. The music they play has to be "for every one". there not allowed to play most rap or metal because it could be "offensive"

3. I highly dought there is no bathroom in a store, if its located in a mall then ok, but other wise I think thats a load of crap.

4. No, they assume your there to buy something so they try to be as helpful as they can be, if you become a regular or let them know they will not explain everything.

5. Be nice to the little kids! There the next generation of gamers. Just remember, you where once that small.

6. They are there to sell stuff, its how they keep there jobs. Thats like yelling at the car salesman for trying to sell you a car when you look around the lot.

7. So you can't talk about squats with the GW guys, and most of us are sick of hearing people complain that there gone. get over it.

8. Its a gaming store! Its going to have people talking. Go any where that people gather to socialize and it will get noisy. 

9. Once again, its a confined place, with lots of people talking and moving around, it happens. 

10. ok... ya, I agree. But GW can't control the players. Next time just do what I do, bring a bottle of air freshener and spray it on the smelly ones, they will get the hint.

11. Thats because FW is not sold directly through GW, its a branch company. and specialty models are not sold because there not supported.

12. GWs prices are high, we know. get over it. And if GW didn't sell so high most indi shops would go under because they would nto be able to out sell GW with discounts. GW sells to indi shops crazy cheap so they can sell things lower, you should thank them.

14. GW can't control national shipping rates. There not the UN.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> Ok, so you have a bad visit. GW owns the store, but you can't expect them to watch EVERY store they own and make it the best place in the world. So here is a brake down....................


Please read my other posts on this thread jokergod


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

My GW guys prefer to talk about other stuff, like movies and other things though the hobby is a topic and new stuff going on, but other than that it's hey have you seen that movie or debate who is the bigger idiot. Music wise yes they can get annoying but we just say put another cd on I heard this one already and they get up and change it.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

For the most part my experiences with GW stores has been positive. When I walk in the staff says hello, ask if there is anything I am looking for and if i say no they leave me alone to browse.

I've talked to them about the games or upcoming movies or whatever, so I would guess from my experiences and reading the other post I think: 

1) you're being pretty nitpicky
2) it's an icolated problem at your store
3) you're being pretty nitpicky

Well that's my two cents anyway.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I was in southern California last week and, since there are no GWs in Colorado, visited the Los Angeles Battle Bunker to see what it was like. If this is the GW that Treewizard is complaining about, I kinda see where he is coming from.

The clerk asked if I had an army, and when i answered that I used Emperor's Children, and mentioned off hand that it was a very shooty army, he launched into a routine trying to sell me some berzerkers. I explained that I didn't want to use them for fluff reasons, but then he started trying to sell me a box of Dark Elves so I could use the swords to make Slaaneshi-themed berzerkers, not really getting that I didn't want to field a unit with a Mark of Khorne in my army. It got pretty tiresome.

Then he tried to get me subscribe to White Dwarf, even after begrudgingly agreeing that the magazine was a bit shit.

Quite a shame, because the store had some beautiful armies and models on display, even some pretty cool Forge World stuff.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> This is a list of things I very much dislike about gamesworkshop, hopefully some of the people who might read this are employees that can understand what I am talking about. I would like to hear some more input from other forum members as well. Some of the things posted here GWS cant do anything about it, but I hate whatever it is anyway.





> This list goes from least concerned, to the most HATED :angry: things about GWS:


My expression of the shop here in Germany which is as far as I know not a GW but sells mainly GW



> 1: Most stores are too small.


nope... three big tables for Warhammer plus anough space to play trading card games



> 2: They play crappy back ground music most of the time.


no music at all... anyway you wouldn't hear it with all the laughter and yelling



> 3: Most stores lack bathrooms, or they are too far from them.


they have on right there



> 4: Employees assume you are a n00b if you walk in without stuff.


nope.... friendly people...



> 5: Too many little kids play the games.


normal problem... and very subjective! there will always be Youngsters
treat them with dignitiy and force them to behave



> 6: Employees bug you to sign up for tourneys or to buy stuff you don't want/need.


not once... not here



> 7: Restricted conversations and subjects. (squats) .


can't say that



> 8: Stores can get rather noisy, they should install sound absorbing insulation!


Why? that's what its all about... heving fun and letting everyone else know you'r having a lot of it :laugh:



> 9: Some stores get too hot.


Good thing the shop we play is within a shopping arcade... no direct sunlight... but I understand you problem



> 10: Customers (and sometimes employees) have poor hygiene. Take a fucking shower and use deodorant BEFORE you show up people!


what has that to do with the shop? :no:



> 11: Stores lack forgeworld/specialist models.


have them here and you can ask for more



> 12: Shipping takes too long.


normal



> 13: The prices for everything are Insane! (Go Indie retailers!)


normal



> 14: Shipping rates are insane! They practically DEMAND you to spend at least $100!


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sebi, your rogue trader sounds pretty cool. I do most of my business with rogue traders as well but I play at GWS because the Rogue trader I go to lacks players.


----------



## Nikeffo (Mar 26, 2009)

My two cents on this. 

1: Most stores are too small. 

Some stores are small cause the rent for a bigger lot is huge, but yeah, size does matter.

2: They play crappy back ground music most of the time. 

Ask 'em to change :wink:

3: Most stores lack bathrooms, or they are too far from them. 

If the store is in a mall, no problem. Again, the rent comes to mind. If the store is independant, they should have a bathroom if they offer games/tournies.

4: Employees assume you are a n00b if you walk in without stuff. 

Depends on the employee, me thinks. Never gotthat question, then again, I'm old.

5: Too many little kids play the games.

This be good thing! Use your devine influence on them to turn them into the light of the Emperor or the warp or whatever and make sure they get it right from the get-go. These kids are the future of our hobby. Some of them will fall, yes, but if we as vets help 'em out and teach 'em the game and the hobby, they will soon kick our old arses on the fields of glory.

6: Employees bug you to sign up for tourneys or to buy stuff you don't want/need. 

They do have to sell stuff to make a living.... but if they bug me after the first no, I agree, then they are annoying and poor salesmen. This is a hobbyshop, not a used car lot. I tell them that if they push too hard.

7: Restricted conversations and subjects. (squats) .

No comment

8: Stores can get rather noisy, they should install sound absorbing insulation! 

Again, economics play a big part in this, as well as the mall they rent from.

9: Some stores get too hot.

Hehe, store in Oslo had their A/C go poof on the warmest day of the year couple of seasons ago, found half the staff there with dehydration and the heat almost melted the minnies on the hobbytable, lol. A/C is mandatory, not because of the heat alone, but the quality of the air.

10: Customers (and sometimes employees) have poor hygiene. Take a fucking shower and use deodorant BEFORE you show up people! 

Yeah. Women bring that shit in their purses, I think gamers shold have a like a room in their minniecases for deo and stuff. Seriously.

11: Stores lack forgeworld/specialist models. 

Forgeworld should be kept out of the regular store imo. If you buy from forgeworld, you know what you want and usualy what you get. But some forgewold modells should be displayed in the stores.

12: Shipping takes too long.

Jupp. Sucks.

13: The prices for everything are Insane! (Go Indie retailers!)

Well, a pint of beer in Norway is $8-10. Pack of smokes is $11. I find the prices on minnies just fine tbh... :so_happy:

14: Shipping rates are insane! They practically DEMAND you to spend at least $100!

USPS, UPS, Royal Mail etc sucks!


My two cents 

Nikeffo


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I don't play at a GW store because the closest one is like oh bout 60+ miles from my house, but I have been to a GW store before, mind you this was about 4 years ago, but the environment was nice and the staff were great and very helpful. Also I'm sure just about everyone who plays GW games is a little po'ed on their constant price hikes, but its not just the models its the game and community of the hobby that makes it all worth it. As far as kids crowding the store, thats a good thing. It shows a younger genertion of hobbyists. Imagine if you were them and they were you. I wouldn't want to be disliked merely for being a young gamer. Teach them, and if they get cocky; school them. But don't hate them.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

1: Most stores are too small.

_If your store is in a mall, its probably slightly small_

2: They play crappy back ground music most of the time.

_You are lucky, in Canada, GW stores can't play anything other than stuff on the radio. Someone came in and said playing cd's over a system in public is a copyright infringement_

3: Most stores lack bathrooms, or they are too far from them.

_Most stores in malls have the same issue_

4: Employees assume you are a n00b if you walk in without stuff.

_Really, most employees I know ask if you play the game or know about the stuff. If you say yes they will talk to you about it, but never push stuff unless you say you are looking for something to add to your army_

5: Too many little kids play the games.

_Not all little kids are annoying, I know at my store, there are some little kid I would rather play a game with than some of the older gamers who are annoying as hell. Can't group all little kids together in one group_

6: Employees bug you to sign up for tourneys or to buy stuff you don't want/need.

_What is wrong with an employee asking you once if you want to sign up for a tournament or campaign. The guys at my store only ask me to buy stuff if I say I am looking for something._

7: Restricted conversations and subjects. (squats) .

_No swearing, or stuff that shouldn't be talked about in public. Avoid talking about other gaming systems like Warmachine, but other than that its pretty much all go_

8: Stores can get rather noisy, they should install sound absorbing insulation!

_Would that help if you are actually in the store. Plus I think its just as noisy as any other place with a lot of people who are talking all at once_

9: Some stores get too hot.

_Never had this problem before, but than again I live in Canada_

10: Customers (and sometimes employees) have poor hygiene. Take a fucking shower and use deodorant BEFORE you show up people!

_Only had one guy like this in our store, but than again he was apparently homeless part of the time_

11: Stores lack forgeworld/specialist models.

_This is due to shelf space. They can easily order it for you, if you require it. Not to many people walk into a store and buy a $200 model right on the spot_

12: Shipping takes too long.

_Isn't that with any other product. I am pretty sure the post office doesn't just hold back GW stuff_

13: The prices for everything are Insane! (Go Indie retailers!)

_$25 for 5 plastic chaos knights sounds pretty good to me. Sure indie retailers are slightly cheaper, but I play at GW, I use their paints. Buying from there is me giving a bit back._

14: Shipping rates are insane! They practically DEMAND you to spend at least $100!

_Really, at my store, if you order something through them, I just go pick it up at the store. Which means free shipping_


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

well, i'd really just say the prices are bad, but hell, they're struggling to survive!


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the world of retail.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, stop complaining and get a life. Personally I have no greater joy than checking out a GW store. On saturday I was at a weekend trip, visiting this nearby town, and I spots a GW bag!! Oh the excitement! Took me near an hour of walking to find it but it was worth the walk.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Reading your list it's obvious you don't know a thing about retail. 

Places have to be small. IF they're not then they cost too much and GW don't make that much of a profit to make every store huge. small town ones or if there are several in the area are obviously going to be small enough.

Air-con surprisingly is one of the leading expenditures in the store I work in (Gamestop) and therefore to keep our budget low enough and maximise profit so we get paid and are allowed discounts etc. it's turned off a fair bit of the time. Still when it's on sheer mass of bodies will warm up the place.

If you're in retail you have to ask people of they're okay, if they'd like to look at the offers all that crap. If you don't you'd get a bollocking from the manager. Pushing the prodduct is the name of retail. They're not working there to be a free source of help and friendship.


Nearly every retail store doesn't have customer bathrooms. A good few don't have staff bathrooms. it keeps costs down and there's no random people coming in using it the whole time. there's always a restaurant, pub, public toilet within a few yards of the place anyway. 

If you had people walk into your shop and start talking about crap you didn't want other customers to hear, like prices from other stores, completely random crap that'll hold the staff from helping others wouldn't you prefer them to not do it? 

Everywhere can have poor hygeine. would you rather theplace you buy your food from has it rather than a toy shop for sealed boxes? 

Specialist models are that. Specialist. IF they were in higher demand and didn't have such a nich target then they would be sold but they don't so they're not. Same with forgeworld. Not everyone want's to go in and buy a titan on a whim....


they don't hold back stuff just to be annoying. More often than not they'd be ordering from GW's main warehouse and they'd have to cater for every store and every one that shops direct. Sure there's going to be a bit of lag..... Not too much though. only time I ordered it took 3 weeks to get to me. From other sites it takes around the same 

pick up the stuff in store. Then ther's no shipping fee. 

Basically you're just bitching for the sake of bitching. if GW is so bad how come they made (one of ) the best wargames out ther and have lasted this long and are this successful?


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys cut some slack remember the title is things *I* hate about GW, these are things he doesnt like, hes not trying to force these ideas onto you hes just given a list of what he hates and if you can do the same.

right now all ive got to say is some of the prices are a load of BS, i ordered 2 pentient engines, a vetran sister and a heavy flamer sister. cost me $160 for that, that is a bit much, 4 lousy models for that much, yes i didnt have to pay the price but since i enjoy the game and such i might as well but im not going to enjoy the paying


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i hate gw-i mean what have they done? they created a hobby which has drawn us all togerther.

oh wait...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

About pricing I know they don't control of it but they can reduce prices in AUS dramatically easily I mean if a discount can sell me a battle force for example at $100 surely they could do $120-140 or a better eg: Marine Compnay that was worth $800 here is AUS (AUS $ of course), now is at like $850 -$900 if you were to find one in the GW store. It'll cost me including postage all up from a GW in UK after money conversion and the rest a total of about $600 AUS and from USA it would be about $680 AUS. We here get the shite end of the stick so to speak. hence I choose to buy most things of ebay or fro UK buy it now 40K stores.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to flame and endorse this threead in equal quantity. I like the Little kids. Seriously, they add a touch of innocence and and long as they are NOT the kind that touch your models without asking, i'm fine. Bathroom, I can deal with. Trying to get me to buy stuff: They've given up. My main porblem with my local is, therefore: The manager. He is the most annoying Jackass to ever have lived, he applies all sorts of unneeded rules (like there isnt really any time over a weekend i can play with an over 16 (im 14). And furthermore, he is rude, even if you're there to buy stuff. in contrast, i went to amsterdam for about 10 day, and the guys there couldnt have been nicer. they were actually there to help, and if you wanted to do a particular thing you would always find at least 1 time a week set aside for it. also, they tought my brother how to paint in a way he could do, and they actually persuaded me to get up of my arse and git painting my own army! How's that for the extra mile?


----------



## drake775 (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree on the small kids thing, that is the main reason I never play in a gamesworkshop, little kids are terrible losers by defult and never heed the golden rule of having fun above all else, ofc there are exceptions. Also seeing the swarm of kids makes me just panic "am i getting too old for this shtick?" "does my beard make me look like a kiddie fiddler?"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I can understand that some of the things the OP has mentioned could be annoying, but im wondering what they have done to address them? Too many people whine and complain but they direct it at the wrong people,for example the people in this forum have little or no power to change any of the things you hate,on the other hand you do!,but to make changes happen you need to point the problems out to the right people or at least ask them if anything can be done.


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

How young do you mean by 'Little Kids' ? And yes GW is too pricey,but I can't be bothered to go Indie. Lol


----------



## xX2005SocialDXx (Jan 28, 2009)

Your complains are quite rediculous

Seriously It is a privilege to go to Gamesworkshop for me


----------

